# Long Island cube group?



## Qozle (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey guys. I was wondering if there are any Long Island cube groups? I live in Sayville myself, which is in Suffolk county. 

If no one replies that there is already a group, I would happily try and organize a Long Island group, if anyone is interested =).


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm not aware of any cubing group on long island lol.


----------



## Qozle (Mar 22, 2015)

Do you live on the island?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

Qozle said:


> Do you live on the island?



Look at his location.


----------



## Qozle (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh duh. Naturally that was the first thing I did but I skipped over the "long island" part of it because it's on the line below, eyes just jumped over it I guess >_>


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 22, 2015)

Reading this I thought it said newisland...


----------



## Qozle (Mar 22, 2015)

nope =(. So maybe if a few more people respond we could workout a little meetup. I know of a few gaming stores depending on where folks are located, maybe that could work.


----------



## unsolved (Mar 23, 2015)

Qozle said:


> Hey guys. I was wondering if there are any Long Island cube groups?



I used to live on Laaaaaawn Guyland. Belle Terre @ Port Jefferson.


----------



## Qozle (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow even further east than me, not too often I hear that!


----------

